# I got my first bfp today!



## Liz77

Hi all, 

I'm currently in shock, got my first bfp this morning. I'm 38 and this is my first pregnancy and very long awaited!

Feeling causious and no idea what I need to do first. I've made a doctors appointment for next week, anything else? 

I'm so new to all this!

Thanks!


----------



## JJay

Congratulations! 

Just take pregnancy vitamins x


----------



## Mthoodmom

Congrats! You must be so exited! Just start taking prenatal vitamins :)


----------



## dimmu

Congrats! :)
Just as others have said, start taking those vitamins and try and take it easy!

I'm also 38 and found out last week I'm pregnant with my second, exciting times!!


----------



## Liz77

Thanks all, I've been taking pre-natals already so will carry on doing. 

I've also made a doctors appointment for Monday as I have lots of questions. 

Exciting times!! Congrats also to you Dimmu! :thumbup:


----------



## Scarlett2

Huge congrats!


----------



## dimmu

Thanks Liz!
Are you having any pregnancy symptoms?
I have my first GP appointment booked in two weeks' time.


----------



## Liz77

Yes a few, I feel tired, I had light cramps yesterday, headache, slight discomfort in the left side of my pelvis and sore breastshow about you?


----------



## Hopeful1479

Congrats and welcome!! THis must be vry exciting, have you been TTC for a long time? Just call and make your initial doc appointments and take your prenantal vits and you should be good!!


----------



## dimmu

Liz77 said:
 

> Yes a few, I feel tired, I had light cramps yesterday, headache, slight discomfort in the left side of my pelvis and sore breastshow about you?

I didn't have any during the TWW so the BFP was a huge surprise. Since then have developed tender breasts, some cramping and a full feeling in the uterus area. Have also started feeling a but queasy at times. Had dreadful morning sickness with DD that started about a week from now, so wondering if that will happen again. Then again I think it would be somehow reassuring, at least it would feel like the pregnancy is progressing, it's such a long wait to any scans!


----------



## BabyNina16

omg congrats! Thats so exciting! so happy for you


----------

